# Dow now below 29,500 (Down -19.31% year to date)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Year to Date....lol


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> View attachment 114939


It's only just starting. Wait till unemployment hits 6,*% and the November election are stolen again. Then we'll have some fun 😊


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Year to Date....lol


FIFY.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was artificially high, and these things happen in cycles anyway.
BUT, sometimes it's good to be a poor, elderly couple whose income is below the federal poverty level.
Ain't got to worry too much.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

If there’s a total economic collapse, I’ll be one of the richest people I know….


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> If there’s a total economic collapse, I’ll be one of the richest people I know….


if there is a total economic collapse... not sure I will be rich.. But my family will not be hungry


----------



## SigInt (4 mo ago)

(removed, please see: A return of decorum to the forum - Kauboy)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Build back better, LMAO.

Wait til Europe freezes to death this winter and our oil reserves are gone.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I've never been broker, since I met my broker. 

Godspeed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In another post I talked about moving all my 401K money into money market holding account. People gave the old song and dance about letting it ride blah blah blah. 3 of the guys at work have been letting it ride.... My performance over the year has been -1.1%..... theirs has been closer to -14%
even if I stuck all my money back in today.. I would still be ahead of them once it starts going back up because I would have more shares


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You did get at 1.1%. They call me a pro and we are down 2.5% for the past 12 months. I like our positions though, and I still have faith in PMs


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> You did get at 1.1%. They call me a pro and we are down 2.5% for the past 12 months. I like our positions though, and I still have faith in PMs


I was at a fall festival today - there was a Gold,and Silver guy there. he had jewellery and some silver coins and gold fraction stuff. I asked him how much for a silver eagle.. he said "I do not really want to sell them - $38)
I said I understand, showed him I was carry a 1 oz round and said I am waiting for spot to lower compared to the price... We chatted for a bit and he said there is a local shop that has good prices on silver and he gave me their name... Nice guy


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The last company I worked for put my medical dollars in an IRA . Since January it's lost twenty percent of it's value.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> In another post I talked about moving all my 401K money into money market holding account. People gave the old song and dance about letting it ride blah blah blah. 3 of the guys at work have been letting it ride.... My performance over the year has been -1.1%..... theirs has been closer to -14%
> even if I stuck all my money back in today.. I would still be ahead of them once it starts going back up because I would have more shares


I rebalanced in July with 50% in money market and 50% in the best fund I could find. I figured I would gamble with the company money and keep the money I earned. I also took a 401k loan in March and bought supplies. i figured I would rather pay myself then loose it in the 401k


----------



## SigInt (4 mo ago)

(Removed, stop using the f-bomb. This is your last warning since you had more than one before being noticed. - Kauboy)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

modfan said:


> I rebalanced in July with 50% in money market and 50% in the best fund I could find. I figured I would gamble with the company money and keep the money I earned. I also took a 401k loan in March and bought supplies. i figured I would rather pay myself then loose it in the 401k


you do know that the company money is your money right......


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm more of a dividend "dogs of the dow/short term bonds" kind of guy, so I'll be adding as it goes down. I like buying the etf funds that short the market so that I'll have downside protection while still getting to keep my dividends.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

It's because of the terrible economy that Biden inherited from Trump. . . . 

[/scarasm]


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

wjv said:


> It's because of the terrible economy that Biden inherited from Trump. . . .
> 
> [/scarasm]


Yeah, keep thinking that. Maybe do some research and find out what the facts really are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Yeah, keep thinking that. Maybe do some research and find out what the facts really are.


You are correct, Biden has helped the economy grow. Here are some of the facts.

So let’s review some facts about good ‘ole Joe:

Early 2020 – Democrats stop President Trump from adding nearly 80million barrels of oil to the well-stocked US strategic oil reserve at $23.00 per barrel…almost 1/4 the price that oil is today.
2020 – Joe a campaign promise to destroy the fossil fuel industry, namely oil & gas. It is discovered and released publicly that the Biden Family has extensive business dealings and relationships with Chinese companies and Communist Party leaders.
October 2020 – One month before the US presidential election US inflation rate is 1.2%, the price of crude oil is $36.17.
November 2020 – Joe is named the winner of the US Presidential election.
January 2021 – Joe takes over as President of the US and begins his war on the fossil fuel industry, namely oil & gas. The price of crude oil is now $53.13.
March 2021 – Joe’s economic policies result in notable increase in the US inflation rate. The price of crude oil is now $65.05.
January 2022 – Joe gives the green light to Russia’s Putin to conduct a “limited” military excursion into Ukraine. The price of crude oil is now $83.92.
February 2022 – It is discovered and made public that the US is buying crude oil from Russia. The price of crude oil is now $93.54.
March 2022 – Joe’s economic policies has increased the inflation rate to 8.5%, an increase of 600% since he was named winner of the presidential election. The price of crude oil is now $114.93, an increase of 217%.
April 2022 – Joe announces sanctions against Russia, but doesn’t include sanctions against US buying Russian oil. Joe also announces that he will start releasing crude oil from the strategic oil reserve onto the open market. The price of crude oil is now $98.54.
May 2022 – Saudi Arabia announces it will cut oil production by 1million barrels of oil per day in an “effort to stabilize global energy markets.”
June 2022 – It is discovered that US oil from the US strategic oil reserve is ending up in China. The price of crude oil is now $108.19. The US inflation rate 8.5%.
July 2022 – Joe goes to Saudi Arabia to ask them to not cut oil production by 1million barrels per day.
September 2022 – Joe announces more sanctions against Russia, the new sanctions do not include the US buying Russian oil.
October 2022 – Saudi Arabia announces it will cut oil production by 2million barrels of oil per day…double what was previously announced…and slapping Joe in the face.
October 2022 – Joe announces additional oil to be released from the US strategic oil supply. The price of crude oil is now $93.05. The US inflation rate 8.5%.
October 2022 – US is putting into motion the easing of sanctions on Venezuela, a communist country, in order to increase the flow of Venezuelan oil to the US.
October 2022 – Under Joe Biden the US strategic oil reserve is down 35% seriously hindering the US ability to provide fuel to the military should the US find itself in a war.
And (drum roll please) the US has surpassed the $31T mark in debt. We should hit $40 Trillion by spring. How progressive is that?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

inceptor said:


> You are correct, Biden has helped the economy grow. Here are some of the facts.
> 
> So let’s review some facts about good ‘ole Joe:
> 
> ...


Not gonna argue with you, and some of your points hit home, but others make me wish you had included links. I need to research some of your "facts".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> I need to research some of your "facts".


Please do.


----------



## SigInt (4 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> And (drum roll please) the US has surpassed the $31T mark in debt. We should hit $40 Trillion by spring. How progressive is that?


This is really what's more important than the oil prices or inflation in and of itself. Those things are symptoms of the central pathology that is fractional reserve banking and an economic strategy based on debt growth.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Joe Biden has increased the potential retirement age from 63 to 64.5. The biggest increase since 09. The traditional 60/40 stock / bond retirement portfolio has just had its worst year in 100 years!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> The traditional 60/40 stock / bond retirement portfolio has just had its worst year in 100 years!


It won't matter soon. When they crash the economy and replace the dollar with the Fed coin, we will all be broke. Distribution of replacement funds will be based on equity, not equality. Well, unless you are part of the upper crust. They will be just fine.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Liz Truss didn't resign until she was told to. They had a no confidence vote and she lost. 44 days is a very short term. But, she was going to lower taxes and put aside the equity movement for the time being. Can't have that.

ETA: So this is a global issue, not just here. The bankers seem to rule.


----------



## SigInt (4 mo ago)

stowlin said:


> Joe Biden has increased the potential retirement age from 63 to 64.5. The biggest increase since 09. The traditional 60/40 stock / bond retirement portfolio has just had its worst year in 100 years!


If you're younger than 40, there is no retirement age. Social Security will dry up soon enough since it's mathematically unsustainable.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

Between myself and my employer we've put $12,000 in my 401k & Roth this year, in less than a year it's grown to $8,000 
built back better


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

justinsane said:


> Between myself and my employer we've put $12,000 in my 401k & Roth this year, in less than a year it's grown to $8,000
> built back better


Just remember, you can't build something back until it's destroyed. You can repair what's existing, but that is not building it back.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

"Our economy has created 10 million jobs, unemployment is at a 50 year low, and U.S. manufacturing is booming. Today’s data shows that in the third quarter, Americans’ incomes were up and price increases in the economy came down." -Joe Biden
Source: 








Statement by President Biden on Third Quarter GDP Report | The White House


For months, doomsayers have been arguing that the US economy is in a recession and Congressional Republicans have been rooting for a downturn. But today




www.whitehouse.gov





Unemployment doesn't count people who have stopped looking for work, retired, or who are under employed.US manufacturing is nowhere near the levels it used to be or needs to be. Incomes are not rising faster than inflation. And the federal minimum wage is still the same. Prices are still at an all time high. All we get is political double speak from this man.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> Just remember, you can't build something back until it's destroyed. You can repair what's existing, but that is not building it back.


I told my wife the only good part is that I am actually acquiring shares so if those shares rebound in value I'll have more of them


----------

